# Doe passed. What to do with 5 week old kids????



## Ardizzone7 (Jul 7, 2021)

I have a doe that just died of pneumonia. She has 2 bucklings that are 5 weeks old. They are dam raised and have learned how to graze and drink water on their own. Do I need to try to bottle feed them milk or will they be ok to be weaned?


----------



## rachels.haven (Jul 7, 2021)

My recommendation would be to wait until they get hungry and try to bottle feed, and get them on a coccidia prevention plan. With the stress they may get sick or stunt from coccidia and they will DEFINITELY stunt without the milk. 8 weeks is the minimum weaning age and honestly it's better to do 12-16 weeks (but you can't with bucks for obvious reasons). I'm sorry about your loss.


----------



## Ardizzone7 (Jul 7, 2021)

Thank you.


----------



## rachels.haven (Jul 7, 2021)

You're welcome. Good luck. Putting kids on the bottle that have already started is often not easy. It may not be a good time.


----------



## Ardizzone7 (Jul 7, 2021)

rachels.haven said:


> You're welcome. Good luck. Putting kids on the bottle that have already started is often not easy. It may not be a good time.


That’s what I am worried about. I don’t think they will switch, but we will give it a try.


----------



## Ardizzone7 (Jul 7, 2021)

The bottle was a no go, so I put a doe in milk on the stand and let them nurse. She kicked at first but then settled right in and let them nurse. I think we will do this twice a day.


----------



## rachels.haven (Jul 7, 2021)

YAY! That will work. Quick thinking and good job working smarter not harder.


----------

